
Battles and Dynasties at Lincoln Castle - pepys
http://blogs.bl.uk/digitisedmanuscripts/2017/06/battles-and-dynasties-at-lincoln-castle.html
======
teh_klev
There's a cracking episode of "In Our Time" that covers the 1217 Battle of
Lincoln:

[http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b08njv60](http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b08njv60)

